# Temporarily disabling Symantec AntiVirus



## lori15776 (Aug 15, 2010)

I need to temporarily disable my antivirus in order to get rid of some malware I recently found on my pc. There is a thread posted on this site with instructions on how to disable several different antivirus programs, but I don't think my particular program is included in that list. 

I have Symantec AntiVirus Version 10.2. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could tell me how to temporarily disable it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have a read here, it is about half way down:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50/how-to-disable-your-security-applications-490111.html

BG


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually, we only have Norton and Symantec's Endpoint in that list right now. We seldom see Symantec AV as it's mostly on company machines, which we generally do not support.

@lorri15776 -

See if this still works for your version. If it does, let me know so we can add it to our sticky.

Open Symantec AntiVirus, in the left pane, click Configure, then File System Auto-Protect. In the right pane, uncheck Enable Auto-Protect. Recheck it to turn it back on. 

Also, might I ask why you're disabling your antivirus? Seems that might be counterproductive if you think the machine is infected....

FYI -

Symantec 10.2 has been discontinued and Symantec advises upgrade to Endpoint or Endpoint Small Business.


----------

